# Information on fish injuries (missing scales, dislocated jaw...)



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishchannel.com (a free online aquarium magazine) has an article on identifying, preventing and treating physical injuries in fish, such as missing scales, injured corneas, dislocated jaws, etc.

Aquarium Fish Injuries


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

cool thanks mo!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks! I guess the problem with my Geo was her jaw got dislocated...luckily she can still feed...wouldnt have the guts to euthanize her.


----------

